# emerge ipw2100 problem

## DiGiT79

Hallo zusammen, 

auf meinem Amilo M 7400 läuft nun fast alles! leider nur fast.

ich habe alles versucht um ipw2100 zu emergen. alle tips im forum hier (-sandbox etc) brachten leider nicht gen gewünschten erfolg.

link auf die kernelquellen ist auch gesetzt.

kernel : 2.6.7-mm2

Ich hänge die Fehlermeldung an, in der Hoffnung dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

mfg

Marc

bash-2.05b# emerge ipw2100

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ipw2100-0.44 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  ipw2100-0.44.tgz

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  ipw2100-fw-1.1.tgz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ipw2100-0.44.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work

>>> Unpacking ipw2100-fw-1.1.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-mm2 found in /usr/src/linux

>>> Source unpacked.

make -C //usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44 MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-mm2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.o

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:144:26: linux/802_11.h: No such file or directory

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_fw.o

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_fw.c:41:26: linux/802_11.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100.h:45,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:199:

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ieee80211.h:46:26: linux/802_11.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100.h:45,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_fw.c:71:

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ieee80211.h:46:26: linux/802_11.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_fw.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c: In function `isr_handle_mgt_packet':

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:1972: error: `ieee_802_11_frame_subtype_Association_Resp' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:1972: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:1972: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:1976: error: `ieee_802_11_frame_subtype_Reassociation_Resp' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:1980: error: `ieee_802_11_frame_subtype_Probe_Resp' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.c:1988: error: `ieee_802_11_frame_subtype_Beacon' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44/ipw2100_main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ipw2100-0.44/work/ipw2100-0.44] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-mm2'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw2100-0.44 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 44, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

----------

## ian!

Aktuell ist ipw2100-0.46-r1. Versuche den zunächst.

----------

## DiGiT79

als ichs abgeschickt hatte, wusste ich dass das kommt  :Smile: 

hab alle versionen durchprobiert! überall der gleiche fehler. auch die ~x86er.

alle deps wurden erfolgreich emerged (hotplug etc).

nur ipw nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## gerix

hast du wireless lan im kernel an?

Device Drivers -> Networking Support ->

 [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

----------

## gerix

er will die

"/usr/src/linux/include/linux/802_11.h" datei beim compilieren einbinden und schafft es nicht,

guck doch mal.

----------

## ian!

Ja, irgendwas ist da krumm. Die Header Datei ist Teil des Kernels. Vielleicht ist doch der Symlink schief? Bitte mal ein ls -al /usr/src/linux/include/802_11.h ausführen.

Edit: Narf. gerix war da schneller...

----------

## DiGiT79

/usr/src/linux/include hab ich noch.

aber darunter nix mit 802......  :Sad: 

----------

## gerix

darunter muss ja noch ein linux

EDIT: jan!, ich war schneller UND richtiger   :Laughing: 

----------

## DiGiT79

ok, wenn ich ein /linux anhänge habe ich nur eine 8250_pci.h

nichts anderes, dass mit einer 8 beginnt...ergo auch kein 802....  :Sad: 

----------

## gerix

na freu dich doch, du hast den fehler gefunden!

wie bist du denn zu den kernel sourcen gekommen?

hast du mal die datei gesucht "802_11.h"?

----------

## gerix

ich hab mal dein alten kernel gemerged, da is das file gar nicht drin!!

aber in der neuesten mmc hab ich geguckt ist es drin, solltest du damit lösen.

(mm-sources-2.6.7_rc3-r2)

----------

## DiGiT79

das wollt ich gestern schonmal! aber vllt stehe ich ja auf dem schlauch  :Smile: 

bei ermerge mm-sources kommt nur folgendes:

mm-sources-2.6.7-r2

mm-sources ~x86 hab ich drin...

vielleicht seh ich aber den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht

----------

## gerix

aber emerge sync hast du gemacht   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gerix

oder gehe nach /usr/portage/sys-kernel/mm-sources

und emerge mm-sources-2.6.7_rc3-r2.ebuild

(vermutlich stört der unterstrich den portage, aber damit kenn ich mich nicht so aus)

----------

## DiGiT79

ah,dann geht das emergen! ich compile den kernel mal und teste das.

thnx schonmal

----------

## DiGiT79

danke für eure hilfe! läuft nun alles einwandfrei!!

thnx

Gruß

DiGiT

----------

## DiGiT79

grml, nun noch ein klitzekleines problem: 

nach dem emergen von ipw2100 und hostap klappen die module einwandfrei.

in der autolaod hab ich sie extra nicht eingetragen, will die später nur bie bedarf laden.

dennoch werden die immer und immer wieder bei jedem reboot geladen.

wo kann man das abstellen ? kannte bisher nur die autoload möglichkeit

gruß

Marc

----------

## gerix

na und? macht doch nichts, wenn die module geladen sind?

an welcher stelle das passiert kann ich dir aber nicht sagen...

----------

## DiGiT79

macht leider doch was: da alles geladen ist, ( bis auf das fsam7400 modul zum endgültigen aktivieren des wlans) blinkt die wlan led andauernd.

und wenn wlan mal an, mal aus is... wirkt sich bestimmt nicht gut auf den akku aus.

und das blinken nervt auch sehr  :Smile: 

als ladeursache habe ich vllt herausgefunden,dass es mit hotplug zusammenhängt. ist immer genau die stelle beim booten,wo die led zu blinken beginnt

----------

## gerix

hast du kein schalter um wlan auszuschalten?

----------

## DiGiT79

nur einen soft tip schalter! um wlan richtig zu aktivieren muss ich halt fsam7400 laden.

aber das ist hier auhc egal!

sobald ich ipw2100 wieder mit rrmod entferne,ist die lampe still! doch warum zum henker lädt der das denn überhaupt erst ?!  :Sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *DiGiT79 wrote:*   

> nur einen soft tip schalter! um wlan richtig zu aktivieren muss ich halt fsam7400 laden.
> 
> aber das ist hier auhc egal!
> 
> sobald ich ipw2100 wieder mit rrmod entferne,ist die lampe still! doch warum zum henker lädt der das denn überhaupt erst ?! 

 

Firmware -> Damit Karte überhaupt unter Linux läuft

ipw2100 -> Damit Linux damit arbeiten kann

fsam -> Damit Karte aktiviert ist

----------

## DiGiT79

ja,das ist mir schon klar.

dennoch ändert das nichts an meinem problem:

warum wird ipw2100 beim start geladen ? es steht nicht in der autoload für die module.

wenn ipw2100 nicht geladen werden würde,wären auch meine probleme weg  :Smile: 

----------

## DiGiT79

vi /etc/hotplug/blacklist

da ipw2100 einfügen und fertig! so kann man hotplug abgewöhnen,den treiber zu laden.

vielen dank @genstef aus dem irc

gruß

Marc

----------

## lefou

Was ist eigentlich fsam?

Mein wlan blinkt auch wie verrückt, wenn ich ipw2100 geladen habe, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Signalstärken anders als -98 messen können. Heißt das, daß man die Karte noch irgendwie anders aktivieren muß, als mit ifconfig und iwconfig.

lefou

----------

## DiGiT79

viele wlan karten in laptops brauchen ein aktivierungsmodul,ein sogenannter RFSwitch.

bei beinem fsc amilo 7400 m ist das das FSAM7400 modul.

welches für dein laptop das richtige ist, kannst du vielleicht hier finden : http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/?page=laptop_matrix

gruß

Marc

----------

## lefou

Aha, mein Rechner (ThinkPad R50) schein kein solches Modul zu brauchen, zumindest steht "none" in der Tabelle. Leider ist meine einzige Testmöglichkeit ein per IPsec und WEP gesicherter Hotspot und das ist die Fehlersuche komplex. Aber eigentlich sollte ich doch irgendein Zeichen für aktivität sehen, selbst wenn ich keine aktive Verbindung aufbaue, oder?

lefou

----------

## Pegasus87

Hallo,

also ich habe das selbe emerge-Problem, wie hier am Anfang beschrieben; allerdings habe ich die 802_11.h in /usr/include/linux gefunden, obwohl sie ja in /usr/src/linux/include/linux liegen sollte ??!!  :Shocked: 

Ich hab den 2.6.8.1er Kernel und WLAN-Unterstützung selbstverständlich eincompiliert.

Was kann ich hier jetzt tun?

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe das selbe emerge-Problem, wie hier am Anfang beschrieben; allerdings habe ich die 802_11.h in /usr/include/linux gefunden, obwohl sie ja in /usr/src/linux/include/linux liegen sollte ??!! 
> 
> Ich hab den 2.6.8.1er Kernel und WLAN-Unterstützung selbstverständlich eincompiliert.
> ...

 

Hat wirklich keiner ne Idee??? Ich weiß nicht weiter....

----------

## poonix

I have this same problem, but don't speak German, was this solved?  If so, could I ask a big favor, in english, how?!  :Smile: 

teh poo

----------

## gerix

what kernel version and ipw2100 version produce this error?

ipw2100-0.54 and 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 are fine. in the first posting from this thread the compiler couldn't find the /usr/src/linux/include/linux/802_11.h file. this file moved to /usr/include/linux. could be you have to use the latest (masked by keyword ~x86) ipw2100.

----------

